# Newly Found Osamu Tezuka Art: sexy mice girls?



## Zydala (Apr 17, 2014)

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/03/...s-his-stash-of-hand-drawn-sexy-mouse-artwork/ (NSFW for anthro mouse tits)

Tezuka is one of my favorite comic artists so to hear this come up has been fascinating. And very very amusing. :]


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2014)

That snake though... hahahaha

It's only natural that artists try and make sexy arts now and then. We're only human after all.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 17, 2014)

Everyone likes to draw pran at some point!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not surprised. Pretty much every famous artist has drawn porn at one point or another.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 17, 2014)

It's not the surprise of him drawing sexy things that I thought funny really (he's drawn LOTS of sexy things, check out Apollo's Song, MW, etc), it was the fact that it was pretty furry lol. Though knowing his anthro stuff (Monster girl Bagi, ode to kirihito) it was a matter of time before someone found these ahaha

I liked his daughter's reaction to it all too, very nonchalant lol :]


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

This discovery... I have a gut feeling someone might take his anime and manga and make a music video of Avenue Q's "The Internet is for Porn" with them.  But maybe that's just my wild imagination.  Still, it's a funny mental image.


----------

